# My Front Yard... Just getting started 2008



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are a few pics I took last night after plugging in the lights. I haven't put the fence up yet and I need more light stakes, but I am just getting started.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice, i cant wait to see it all up, great start


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your yard is starting to look real good!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice! just curious, does the fence keep people from stealing your stuff?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is a great start! Very nice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wish I had a nice size yard like that! Looks great so far.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great so far ..
nice scarecrow


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love your scarecrow. I'm thinking I might go that way rather than a pumpkin head (since I have a hat I can use).


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like the no face scarecrow.


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good!



davy2 said:


> nice! just curious, does the fence keep people from stealing your stuff?


It may keep away the scardy cats. But determined thieves will break through anything.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking good, looking forward to more photos as you continue to work.


----------

